

The 90 minute Scheme to C compiler - octopus
http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~boucherd/mslug/meetings/20041020/90-min-scc/90-min-scc.pdf?

======
octopus
A video of the presentation and the source code can be found at:

[http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~boucherd/mslug/meetings/2004102...](http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~boucherd/mslug/meetings/20041020/minutes-
en.html)

